# Get Wasted. Make suggestions.



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Alright so my friend recently saw my art job on this very angry land raider. He applauded the scribblings and simplistic paint job and demanded for me to paint his with the same sort of uniqueness. He gave me twenty bucks for this.

What he doesn't know is that I am going to artistically destroy his land raider. This plan unfolds by you, yes you, giving me suggestions on what to dabble onto this. Anything from obscene language to wild rainbows to even heresy online's logo will be displayed. Anything. I'm really looking for the most creative though so please refrain from repeating earlier suggestions unless they were magnificent and you agree with them

But just taking suggestions would be too easy, that's why I'm adding in half a handle of vodka(paid for by his cash), and maybe some illicit pills into the mix. Painting will begin in one hour while I mix screwdrivers and get everything setup so the mess won't be horrific. I'll update as quickly as I get ideas done. Unless I pass out in a pile of paint fumes and overdosing. Then I probably won't be updating til morning.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think you should go with something like a free hand of a pink My Little Pony unicorn on one side and Hello Kitty on the other.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

A DOUBLE RAINBOW!

LIQUOR BOTTLES!

PANCAKES!

and somethign truely horrific, THE ULTRAMARINES OMEGA!


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Alright getting started on this gimme a while, turns out tonight's festivities are rum/diet pepsi and a bright yellow flat pill to get started, I think this one was acid...maybe.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Drugs are bad mmmmmkay..... But this should be interesting.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Alright Im trying to use the pony head and that other image for the sides.

The color on the pony is off but its looking pretty legit. I'll show why I picked that one when the paint dries

Now the ultramarines symbol is going on the bottom so when I flip the tank people can see it and some other stuff. Double tainbow it going somewhere...Im thinking the assault cannon. Keep them coming these drinks aren't slowing me at all but this shitty yellow paint for pony hair is. God. Damnit.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

GIANT HORSE NOSTRILS! SLURPING UP ALL THE PRECIOUS OXYGEN


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Currently in progress:
condom and hello kitty, top of tank phrases


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

_honk if you like ultra marines_

_my mom bought me this_

a white flag


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

So on the top:
Fuck bitches get money
Honk if you're 3++

This double rainbow is taking forever cause I keep forgetting it. However the hello kitty and condom are done. The condom says "Grass on the field...play ball"

hopefully he'll enjoy. I'll continue work on the ultramarines sign with the word "***" in the middle. He'll love it.

Also this little pony bitch better stop talking, she's interrupting my genius.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

That's no Ork, that's your Momma.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

scream if you wanna go faster or my other tank is a baneblade


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

"Pimped out"
"Drive it like you stole it"
"we brake for no one"

The Confederate flag:









A care bear:









Jiglypuff:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Alright so I kinda blacked out on the floor but I think the land raider is about done, Im finishing up some more requests.

Also I needed to finish the frag launchers in the front being twelve tits.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Needs more cowbell.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

An actual used condom sellotaped to it.

Oh, and a bumper sticker.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a fucking funny thread. <3 LordWaffles


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> This is a fucking funny thread. <3 LordWaffles


This thread is pure win!


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Let me explain something before I am thrown clean out of these forums for this abomination.

All of this was a really, -really- good idea at the time.

When it pops smoke I take out four to five magnum trojan shiny gold condoms from inside and mount them over the vehicle. This vehicle was disallowed at the flgs on day one. Also double rainbow on the assault cannon. Nipple frag launchers.

I really think this vehicle is just going to get simple greened, it's not nearly as impressive as to keep it.

Should I keep doing these sessions? This one went bad after I vomited on the tank and passed out, but maybe next time it'll go well? Next week after christmas is going to be assembling and painting a pack of sentinel thunder wolves. It'll be exciting.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope that's twin Golden Rainbows.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

+Rep for that shit ... you actually got a friggin vehicle banned from a shop. Fuckin Classic.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Again, <3

Keep it up!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Trying again can only be a good thing.

That tank is awsome.


----------



## hozrhayt (Oct 31, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> my other tank is a baneblade


This ^. ALOT!!!



turel2 said:


> "Drive it like you stole it"


Only if there is a very nice picture of a very self satisfied Snotling driving a Leman Russ on there somewhere! LOL.

I would like a Slanneshii converted Baneblade that has a large sign that reads...

"We brake for Dark Eldar porn!" on one side and...

"Slanneshii girls do it like tentacle monsters!!" on the other.


----------

